# Delaware Lake WARNING!



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Fished from 6-8 couldn't find crappie. Got a few gills and a nice bass on a yellow rooster tail in 2 Fow. Went up to get the truck to load and leave. I pull forward and hear a funny clunking noise. Decided to go get my buddy and the boat anyway. Got back up to the top of the hill and still have the noise. Crawled all under the truck and don't see anything loose, missing, or broke. I have my buddy coast while I walk beside it. Sure enough all my lug nuts on my driver steer tire are loose. Each one was backed out exactly 2 turns. Not sure if it was random or someone just doesn't like me. Be careful over there if you hear a noise check it out before you hit 23. 

On a side note... I do all my own vehicle maintenence. I am 100 percent without a doubt sure that the were tight when I parked the truck. Even if they would have been loose they would not have all backed out the same distance.

This was reported to the ranger and the main office.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tricofranklin (Jul 3, 2011)

That's a pretty nasty joke, if that is how the culprit intended it. Glad you caught it before it got worse, and you were able to make it home to warn others about it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

What the heck is going on? Yours is not the first report of loose lug nuts. I've seen it on the Lake Erie forum and elsewhere. Is it just a coincidence so many tire thefts are getting interrupted half way thru? Or is it bored kids getting their jollies .


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Another "trick" I heard people are doing is pulling your trailer hitch pin so when you take off the trailer and hitch slide out of the reciever. So check your safety pin to make sure no one has pulled it.


----------



## gavennn (Jan 24, 2008)

people against fishing and hunting? sounds kinda organized if it is happening all over the state.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

gavennn said:


> people against fishing and hunting? sounds kinda organized if it is happening all over the state.


Thats what I was thinking as I read this post.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Another "trick" I heard people are doing is pulling your trailer hitch pin so when you take off the trailer and hitch slide out of the reciever. So check your safety pin to make sure no one has pulled it.


That's what they make locks for. Go spend a few dollars and you'll never have to worry about this.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

lakota said:


> Thats what I was thinking as I read this post.


This is what I also thought after reading these post. I did not know this was going on. This is more then a joke... this could be life threatening especially, pulling a boat. [email protected]


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Well upon further inspection the d-bags tried to get my battery too. Fresh plier marks on the terminals and all. At least it isn't a conspiracy against fisherman or some joker playing with other peoples lives. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bonecrusher said:


> Well upon further inspection the d-bags tried to get my battery too. Fresh plier marks on the terminals and all. At least it isn't a conspiracy against fisherman or some joker playing with other peoples lives.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Well, that joker was playing with someone's life. I wonder if he is even bothered by the fact that his interrupted burglary endangered your life. I'm afraid that we are likely to see more and more of this the longer this lousy economy drags on.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There are some true scumbag fisherman. About a month ago I was fishing the scioto. I had brought the battery and trolling motor up to where the car was and walked back down to the river to get more stuff. On the walk back I passed 4 people(I could smell alcohol on at least one of them) We chatted a bit about fishing then I continued on. 3 minutes later I'm back with the rest of my stuff and my battery was gone. So were they...lucky they didn't steal the motor. I had stuff stolen twice this year and wish thieves would just dissapear off the face of the earth the second they steal.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

While I understand the sentiment, that will land you in jail. Think before you act. 

OP, glad you figured it out before you got on the road. It's a pretty good idea to do a walk around when ever you're away from the truck/trailer for a while before pulling out. That could have really sucked too if that wheel came off while you were on the ramp hooking up the boat.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fellas please dont turn this into another CCW thread. Nothing to do with the original topic.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad to know that you caught it before you headed out for home.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Bonecrusher, Which ramp were you at. I'm guessing Sherwood. Glad you caught it before it caused a real problem.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Of all places it was the main marina. Only truck around when we got in the water.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

That's surprising. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately this type of thing is not all that rare. My nephew goes to Columbus State and actually lost his tire while traveling down Parsons! Thank goodness no one was hurt in that incident either but what a scare.... Locking lug nuts might be the answer but it's such a shame that the kind of world we live that we need such a thing. Glad you weren't hurt either. Definitely pays to do a walk around when you have left your vehicle alone for a while.


----------

